# Found a Durst CLS 501 Labrator 1200 Enlarger



## NickCh (May 2, 2011)

I have recently found one of these in my flat. Truth be told its been in the corner for 4 years collecting dust. I have never really thought too much to check it out until now. I have plugged it in and as far as i can tell it all works - starts to humm, all the nobs and colour dials work fine. 

Any ideas on how much these are worth/go for these days?? Not too sure if i should sell it or keep it and endulge!

Thanks


----------



## JohnBoy (May 12, 2011)

A really top-notch pro enlarger in its day but most enlargers are worth little to nothing today. If you could find the right buyer you might get a few quid for it or someone might just get rid of it for you. If you have an interest in traditional photography you might like to try setting up a darkroom but jeez it's a monster of a thing as enlargers go, particularly in a flat. Why don't you try APUG (another analog photo forum but with a lot more members than this one and I'm pretty sure they have a UK specific sub-forum)? Cheers


----------



## STM (May 13, 2011)

It was actually a very fine enlarger in it's day. Have it checked out thorougly, expecially the bellows. And if you ever have the penchant to go to 4 x 5 you have it covered.


----------



## Silkfeather (May 25, 2011)

This is a great enlarger, send photo's if you want to sell, may know someone that would be interested. Send to slkallas48@verizon.net.


----------

